
The Summer of Bitcoin Ends Badly - nns
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-15/summer-of-bitcoin-ending-badly-as-china-clamps-down-on-trading
======
ghostbrainalpha
This headline would have looked better yesterday. Too bad the author couldn't
get it out quick enough.

They might be really embarrassed by this title a week from now.

~~~
mikestew
A week from now it no longer be summer, and hence the title might remain
accurate. Or, the way Bitcoin goes, a week from a week from now it'll be right
back to making the title accurate again.

Which means the gist of the article will remain true regardless.

